# Outage At 4Pm



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, I've surrounded myself with my horological babies so I think I will be safe while I can't access the site. I will read them a chapter from 1001 Wristwatches.

:dummyspit:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

How will we survive without :rltb: for *two whole hours* ? :lookaround: :sadwalk:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

got to get one more post before the deadli...


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Oooooo! Shiny, new....


----------



## joeytheghost (May 26, 2011)

Likin the new look!! Almost worth losing the forum for two hours!!


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

tall_tim said:


> Oooooo! Shiny, new....


Lovely...

...but is there an option to change our preferences to get it back like the old one?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Is there ever ?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Not a fan of this layout - left the poker forum I was on when they changed to this. The diecast forum too (Both American sites) 

I'll hang about and give it a go.

Love the new smilies though! :batman: :tank:

:war:


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Scared..... :giljotiini: I'll see how I get on...it certain is a major "upgrade"!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I think its great


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Too much wasted (blank) white space (between text) on the screen when you're reading, for starters. :acute:

I'm already compling my list. I think this revision of the software sucks. :thumbsdown:

This might be what it finally takes to send me over to the dark side. h34r:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Too much wasted (blank) white space (between text) on the screen when you're reading, for starters. :acute:


Yes, quite agree....on a laptop screen, I don't even see the most recent topic without scrolling, only the pinned one.

There is also an annoying horizontal scroll bar in Chrome.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Well my iPhone changed itself to the mobile version of the forum and I can't get it back to the full version.

And where's my avatar?


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

Really like the new look. A lot cleaner and sharper. Nice...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Pip-Pip said:


> Really like the new look. A lot cleaner and sharper. Nice...


yep....same here....nice and bright......;like this


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

tall_tim said:


> Well my iPhone changed itself to the mobile version of the forum and I can't get it back to the full version.
> 
> And where's my avatar?


Bottom left 'change theme'


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Liking the new look and the fact that there's an option on the smilies explaining WTF they mean. Some of them are hard to work out. ldman:

BTW have decided this one is *MINE *and no one else can use it: :tomcat:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

kevkojak said:


> Not a fan of this layout - left the poker forum I was on when they changed to this. The diecast forum too (Both American sites)
> 
> I'll hang about and give it a go.
> 
> Love the new smilies though! :batman: :tank:


Not the most politically correct though...

:hitler: :mamba: sama:

and this one's just plain penguinist!.. :smilie_tux:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

martinzx said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > Well my iPhone changed itself to the mobile version of the forum and I can't get it back to the full version.
> ...


Not on my iphone screen! Just off to get the netbook out.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Well done RTL . This new setup makes it simple to reply to post


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Well I'm pulling out. All my photos are gone already. See you guys around. :feck:


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

tall_tim said:


> Well my iPhone changed itself to the mobile version of the forum and I can't get it back to the full version.
> 
> And where's my avatar?


My avatar has changed to my profile pic :this:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Too much wasted (blank) white space (between text) on the screen when you're reading, for starters. :acute:
> 
> I'm already compling my list. I think this revision of the software sucks. :thumbsdown:
> 
> This might be what it finally takes to send me over to the dark side. h34r:


Unbelievable, Its not finished yet, we thought rather than having the forum down for 6 hours we would get it back up asap in its current state. I'm working on the skins and Dave has been working upgrading the software for the last five hours, please have some respect and patience for all the hard work that we are trying to do to make the forum better.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Roy said:


> Unbelievable, Its not finished yet, we thought rather than having the forum down for 6 hours we would get it back up asap in its current state. I'm working on the skins and Dave has been working upgrading the software for the last five hours, please have some respect and patience for all the hard work that we are trying to do to make the forum better.


............. some of the people all of the time .................................. :ninja:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Well I'm pulling out. All my photos are gone already. See you guys around. :feck:


Wow, bit severe. 

I've never been a fan of this layout, but I must admit that the other sites I've seen it used on have been a bit crowded - 3 or 4 times as many categories and sub-forums as RLT. Looking at it, I think it works on a lower-traffic site.

As with everything else, some of us will bitch and moan, then get used to it and the old layout will be forgotten about.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

-- nevermind..


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Well I'm pulling out. All my photos are gone already. See you guys around. :feck:


ffs dude.......


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Okey dokey, on the netbook now, and I like it, changed my avatar, which seemed easier than the old way. Still can't get the full version on the iphone, but I'll stick with the mobile version and see how it goes - just means no smilies!

Just noticed it tells you when there are new replies on the thread you're replying to, whilst you are typing.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

If I was you I'd bugger off to the pub and leave them all to it Roy.

For Christ's sake everyone it has been clearly stated that everyone will get their say - so why not leave it until then?


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

How can i get my avitar back?as it is still on my profile


----------



## sheepsteeth (Dec 14, 2009)

any time a forum has a layout change, there are always a group of folk who prefer the old version.

in 1 week no one will remember what the old forum looked like.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

looks nice and about time ,and with any luck the ones who dont do change will disapear and get rid of some of the bores. good luck with the changeover.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

sheepsteeth said:


> any time a forum has a layout change, there are always a group of folk who prefer the old version.
> 
> in 1 week no one will remember what the old forum looked like.


Old forum? what old forum?


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

chocko said:


> How can i get my avitar back?as it is still on my profile


Click on your username in the top right of the screen and select 'my settings' from the drop down. Then click the 'change photo' button at the top and add in your image url.


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

:batman: :biker: :tank: *Looking Good!*


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I notice there is no notification if you have mail and no automatic show on the screen, I only found out I had mail from my hotmail in box, is this part of the new system or is there a problem.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Well I'm with Roy on this one - getting the strop about a change of format after three hours seems a little harsh to say the least. Maybe it's not perfect but hey, give it a tiny bit longer perhaps?

At the end of the day it's about the people on the forum, not what the forum looks like. I couldn't give a flying t*ss if it looked like a pile of steaming poo, provided I can trust the majority of the people on it (while talking rubbish and occasionally buying or selling a watch). And for the last three years that has almost exclusively been the case.

Perhaps those who have already decided to up and leave think themselves to be a cut above the average.

Oh, and how can you possibly complain when you have this new smilie to use?... :smiley-faces-85:

K


----------



## Joe Matthews (Aug 17, 2011)

The new layout change has inspired me to finally post an Avatar ig_ball:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

dombox40 said:


> I notice there is no notification if you have mail and no automatic show on the screen, I only found out I had mail from my hotmail in box, is this part of the new system or is there a problem.


Have a look in 'my settings / notification options' - you can re-enable inline notification of new PMs amongst a lot of other things.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

WTF are these poo ones all about??? ooh_go:

:thumbup:


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

Somthings different.................. Are they new curtains?


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks good to me :thumbsup:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Well I for one like the new layout. Some people are just stuck in their ways and aren't happy unless they have something to complain about!


----------



## sheepsteeth (Dec 14, 2009)

Deco said:


> sheepsteeth said:
> 
> 
> > any time a forum has a layout change, there are always a group of folk who prefer the old version.
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

KrispyDK said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > I notice there is no notification if you have mail and no automatic show on the screen, I only found out I had mail from my hotmail in box, is this part of the new system or is there a problem.
> ...


Is there a way to get more posts per page as there was on the old forum? It used to be in user settings, but can't find that now.

Good work by the way, I'm sure most of us here appreciate it, even if some of us don't like change!


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey I think I got my Avatar back and I even changed the colour of it :great:

spoke to soon its not licking !!!


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

KrispyDK said:


> chocko said:
> 
> 
> > How can i get my avitar back?as it is still on my profile
> ...


Thanks . Avatar back or was it done by forum /Roy?


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

The words are still the same, the people are still the same. Everything else is just a dusting of niceness on top of the fairy cake of the forum population


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Mmmm this is fun trying to get my avatar back


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

ooh, I got a new one!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

All change is good. :mellow:


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

tall_tim said:


> Is there a way to get more posts per page as there was on the old forum? It used to be in user settings, but can't find that now.


This.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> There is also an annoying horizontal scroll bar in Chrome.


Not on mine...



tall_tim said:


> Well my iPhone changed itself to the mobile version of the forum and I can't get it back to the full version.


I had that problem with my native web-browser on a droid phone. If you can install the full version of Opera, that will sort things out. There is an option there to choose from mobile to desktop view. It's also great to use with forums!

Oh, and more importantly... Congrats Dave, looks really good!!! :jerry: (who the hell is Jerry??)


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Neat...! I can still type in blue. aladin:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks good on my phone too.

Posted via hd2 using fingers and a keyboard and no Tapatalk.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Very smart and shiny...but I can't get my old avatar back...all that's showing is my profile pic. None of the 4 urls of my avatar from Photobucket are being accepted.....any advice?......


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

:new_russian: It'll take some time to get used to this new layout :beta:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Very smart and shiny...but I can't get my old avatar back...all that's showing is my profile pic. None of the 4 urls of my avatar from Photobucket are being accepted.....any advice?......


It's working Roger, I'm seeing your old avatar...


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Deco said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a way to get more posts per page as there was on the old forum? It used to be in user settings, but can't find that now.
> ...


?


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

After a quick scout around I realise that this is a clearer option and easier to get around. Boo to all the luddites out there.

There is lots of whiteness but I am ok with it overall and like the sharpness of pics, my avatar has gone tiny though....

Is there any way of marking all new posts as read?


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

I can sleep knowing this site is safe, thx to all involved. aladin:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > There is also an annoying horizontal scroll bar in Chrome.
> ...


Used google on the iPhone and was able to change to full version. As soon as you close and reopen though, it just reverts to mobile version. I'll just stick with that for now.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Very smart and shiny...but I can't get my old avatar back...all that's showing is my profile pic. None of the 4 urls of my avatar from Photobucket are being accepted.....any advice?......
> ...


What, the comic book pick of Roger the Dodger? All I've got is the pic of me standing next to a yellow Dodge Ram, which is my profile pic...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

tall_tim said:


> Used google on the iPhone and was able to change to full version. As soon as you close and reopen though, it just reverts to mobile version. I'll just stick with that for now.


With Opera the change is permanent. The problem with that browser is that it's a bit heavy, if your IPhobe is a 3gs it might struggle a bit with it...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> [
> 
> What, the comic book pick of Roger the Dodger? All I've got is the pic of me standing next to a yellow Dodge Ram, which is my profile pic...


Yeap!!

And I want this smilie as my avatar!!!! :russian: SO COOL!!! :spartak:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I like the fact that you can Tweet and Facebook topics, good

RLT is now on Twitter and Facebook, if you want to like or follow then search :

Twitter - RLTWatchCo.

Facebook - RLT Watch Co


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

congratulations to krispy for a great job!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Now that is weird...If I use chrome, I can't change my avatar and it appears squished even after re-sizing. If I use Internet Explorer, my new avatar show up-normally.

So what are you guys seeing? The old Blue Knight with a sword or the new BK on a horse?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BlueKnight said:


> Now that is weird...If I use chrome, I can't change my avatar and it appears squished even after re-sizing. If I use Internet Explorer, my new avatar show up-normally.
> 
> So what are you guys seeing? The old Blue Knight with a sword or the new BK on a horse?


I'm using Chrome and I see this...


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > Used google on the iPhone and was able to change to full version. As soon as you close and reopen though, it just reverts to mobile version. I'll just stick with that for now.
> ...


I've a new 4, but I'm going to stick it out, no point in downloading more stuff.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is weird...If I use chrome, I can't change my avatar and it appears squished even after re-sizing. If I use Internet Explorer, my new avatar show up-normally.
> ...


Yes, I get that on safari (iPhone) too.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > BlueKnight said:
> ...


I'm using Chrome too, but I'm seeing the old Blue Knight with his sword....also, I can't change my profile pic...it changes in the edit screen, but reverts to the old one when I come out of edit...help!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

All ok on my droid phone as well.

@ Roger: Your avatar is the cartoon one also through both my phone browsers...


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Roger - on my netbook (chrome) I was getting your cartoon avatar but on my iPhone I'm seeing you in photo form.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > Kutusov said:
> ...


Just checked IE, and everything is OK there...my profile pic has changed to my Beano avatar, and Blueknights avatar has changed to the new one as well...seems like it's on Chrome that the problem is occuring...


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I wasnt sure when I first logged on but I really quite like it now....


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Looks like Chrome doesn't like change...

Here's a pic when I use Chrome. The old avatar is still there.

Like Capt. Kirk would say: " Weird or what?"


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

If I try to put a Photobucket url in to change my photo, I get the message 'Server cannot be contacted.'


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> If I try to put a Photobucket url in to change my photo, I get the message 'Server cannot be contacted.'


Same here...I can only upload pics using Picasa.


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

This is worse than M&S changing where the food is stored.After a few days i won't remember how it was.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

You people having problems with Chrome: check if you have the latest version and update if not. Also clear your browser cache and see how that goes...

Oh, and it's not Chrome's problem... I'm using it and all is fine...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks fine to me, I'm sure the few initial problems will get sorted out in due course.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> Looks fine to me, I'm sure the few initial problems will get sorted out in due course.


Like you blowing up the forum???... because after that last post, the forum was out for a few minutes :scare:


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Not a fan myself...like a more simple look sama:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Checked Chrome, and I'm up to date...however this is what I'm seeing on my screen...me next to the Ram...I can't change my profile pic.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Checked Chrome, and I'm up to date...however this is what I'm seeing on my screen...me next to the Ram...I can't change my profile pic.


Clear your browser cache, close chrome and try again...

(options --> Under the Bonnet --> Clear browsing data)


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

seiko wah wah hates it so it must be good !

nah, but seriously though give it a chance and we'll see.

rock on roy, an' don't forget the early bird.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Checked Chrome, and I'm up to date...however this is what I'm seeing on my screen...me next to the Ram...I can't change my profile pic.
> ...


Cheers, Renato...that seems to have done it! :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Cheers, Renato...that seems to have done it! :thumbup:


No problem Roger, I'll be sending you the bill for the technical support :vinsent:

...and :russian: :russian: :russian:


----------



## Omega Steve 67 (Nov 8, 2011)

Has something changed ??.. really after 10 minutes looking through the forum you cant tell anything has changed !.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

not long back from the pub, what changes?

:tomcat:

mind you, a bit colonial isn't it :usaflag:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Looks fine to me, I'm sure the few initial problems will get sorted out in due course.
> ...


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

*Kutusov** - Thank you, *


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

lewjamben said:


> Well I for one like the new layout. Some people are just stuck in their ways and aren't happy unless they have something to complain about!












*lewjamben having a moan about whingers...** :cowboy:*


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Roy said:


> *Kutusov** - Thank you, *


Nha, thank you!! :jerry: (read RLT :icon19: )


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Having sorted out my avatar with Renato's help, and having a good look round, I'm really liking what I see. The new smileys are very amusing, the 'Show more topics' link at the bottom of the page is a good idea, as are the 'Back to...' and 'Next uread topic' at the bottom right. As Admin have said in their post at the top, this is only a basic version ATM, with new features to follow over the next few days/weeks, and I would like to thank Roy and Krispy for all their hard work and input to improve our great forum. There are always some folk who don't like change, but without change, we wouldn't progress. :victory:

BTW, you were joking, I hope Paul (Seiko7A38)...cos your pics are still in our beloved Japanese forum!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Having sorted out my avatar with Renato's help, and having a good look round, I'm really liking what I see. The new smileys are very amusing, the 'Show more topics' link at the bottom of the page is a good idea, as are the 'Back to...' and 'Next uread topic' at the bottom right. As Admin have said in their post at the top, this is only a basic version ATM, with new features to follow over the next few days/weeks, and I would like to thank Roy and Krispy for all their hard work and input to improve our beloved forum. There are always some folk who don't like change, but without change, we wouldn't progress. :victory:
> 
> BTW, you were joking I hope Paul (Seiko7A38)...cos your pics are still in your beloved Japanese forum!


Thanks Roger and to all of the others that have had kind words of encouragement to say, makes it all worth while.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

What have I started???


----------



## Callum (Nov 1, 2011)

Thought I was on the wrong forum at first....


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

"Failed to set a new photo" every time I tried :angry:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

dapper said:


> "Failed to set a new photo" every time I tried :angry:


How are you trying?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

dapper said:


> "Failed to set a new photo" every time I tried :angry:


No you haven't... you posted a lovely Vostok on the Friday thread...


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > "Failed to set a new photo" every time I tried :angry:
> ...


I'm guessing Dapper means when trying to set his avatar / profile picture?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

KrispyDK said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > dapper said:
> ...


That's right. I get the little swirly uploading arrows but it always ends in a fail :huh:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I've noticed that animated .gif avatars are not working, could it be a problem with a .gif extension? You could try to resave your avatar in a JPEG format and try again...

Just checked your avatar over at TZ... it's a PNG format, whatever that is... resave it as JPEG and you'll it works k:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

dapper said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> > Kutusov said:
> ...


Hmmm, works ok for me. Are you uploading a picture or linking to a url (photobucket or something like that?)

If you are linking - can you add it in a reply here and I should be able to add it to your profile for you.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

*"Portable Network Graphics* (*PNG*







/ËˆpÉªÅ‹/[2]) is a bitmapped image format that employs lossless data compression. PNG was created to improve upon and replace GIF (Graphics Interchange Format) as an image-file format not requiring a patent license. The initialism PNG can also be interpreted as a recursive initialism for "*P*NG's *N*ot *G*IF".[2]" - from Wiki.

...so I'm probably right about the .GIF thing?


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> *"Portable Network Graphics* (*PNG*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may well be, it's on the list, which is thankfully already a lot shorter than it was 4 hours ago!!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> You may well be, it's on the list, which is thankfully already a lot shorter than it was 4 hours ago!!


 :victory:

:russian: :russian: :lol:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

:lamo:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> :lamo:


Ah, but no matter how many times it gets kicked it keeps on coming... I'm sure there's a Life metaphor right there...

...obviously the answer is 42. :drag:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> > :lamo:
> ...


 :stupid:

:lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

:velho: :russian: :russian:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm not a fan, its like its been in the wash too long and all the good things have been washed out. 

Come back old RLT.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks okay. The iPhone has an abbreviated version plus the option to go to full version which looks closer to the old format. I'm surprised there was no heads-up about this tho. Or maybe there was and I missed it??


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just a quickie on the new set up...how do you preview your post before adding to the thread. Before, you could check that pics and links had come out right before posting...or am I missing something....


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

MerlinShepherd said:


> After a quick scout around I realise that this is a clearer option and easier to get around. Boo to all the luddites out there.
> 
> There is lots of whiteness but I am ok with it overall and like the sharpness of pics, my avatar has gone tiny though....
> 
> Is there any way of marking all new posts as read?


Oi mr Shepherd, no need to take my name in vain.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Looks much better this morning. The colour scheme seems to have been changed since it first went online and the linky banner at the top now matches the background.

Seems to all work fine for me.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Just a quickie on the new set up...how do you preview your post before adding to the thread. Before, you could check that pics and links had come out right before posting...or am I missing something....


No, you're not missing anything, Roger. :nea: You can't - yet another shortcoming of this software revision. :thumbsdown:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I thought you had left?

I wasnt sure about the new layout at first but its growing on me.... Well done Roy and Dave, Im sure you'll get the bugs sorted in time... :good:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Just a quickie on the new set up...how do you preview your post before adding to the thread. Before, you could check that pics and links had come out right before posting...or am I missing something....
> ...


Just click on "More reply options", this will bring the preview back. 

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Anyway, holy long thread Batman!

The thing I have noticed is that things seem wider now. Not really good or bad, just different. I guess my 25" monitor doesn't help much. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

What I'd like to know is why?

What needed fixing?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

luddite said:


> What I'd like to know is why? What needed fixing?


The access times to the host server - especially when it is allegedly busy.  Still not been addressed apparently. :thumbsdown:

Network Error (tcp_error)

A communication error occurred: "Operation timed out" The Web Server may be down, too busy, or experiencing other problems preventing it from responding to requests. You may wish to try again at a later time.

If problem persists, please open a ticket with the ******** help desk; and copy and paste this page in ticket.

Date/Time: 2012-01-06	08:26:45 Request: GET http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/ Error: (tcp_error) Proxy Name: Proxy IP: Client IP: Referer URL:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Network Error (tcp_error)

A communication error occurred: "Operation timed out" The Web Server may be down, too busy, or experiencing other problems preventing it from responding to requests. You may wish to try again at a later time.

If problem persists, please open a ticket with ******** help desk; and copy and paste this page in ticket.

Date/Time: 2012-01-06	08:50:13 Request: GET http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/ Error: (tcp_error) Proxy Name: Proxy IP: Client IP: Referer URL:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> luddite said:
> 
> 
> > What I'd like to know is why? What needed fixing?
> ...


if your not happy move on ,if not stop your winging and stop being a drama queen its a bit boring tbh.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Blimey, lots of whining on this thread... Get a grip guys, it's just a few changes ffs.

I reckon it's better than the old version anyway, more modern and fresh looking, I like it :thumbup:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Good work guys, and the mobile site is a big improvement!

:fox: :fox: :fox: :fox:

COME ON YOU FOXES!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I was only seeing it on my phone last night but now I'm home and seeing it on my laptop it's even better, the photo's seem to be much better and clearer than previously and I can get all the emoticons now as well even if I only ever use two lol's

:lol: :lol:

Good job :yes:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> Good work guys, and the mobile site is a big improvement!
> 
> :fox: :fox: :fox: :fox:
> 
> COME ON YOU FOXES!


Yes, I've been playing with the mobile version for a couple of hours, after initially having some reservations, I now think its great, much quicker than before, easier to navigate - especially one handed and easier to quote replies.

Good work chaps.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Roy said:


> I like the fact that you can Tweet and Facebook topics, good
> 
> RLT is now on Twitter and Facebook, if you want to like or follow then search :
> 
> ...


'Liked' your page and added a photo of the RLT68 on my wrist. Now both of my friends can see it!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> SEIKO7A38 said:
> 
> 
> > Roger the Dodger said:
> ...


Before anyone accuses me of wingeing, I'm not.....but not all changes are for the better.

Thanks for spotting that. It's a shame the developers (I'm an ex-professional software developer) have hidden that away on a "More Options" screen. I wish more people would use the "Preview" button to check their quoting and their image URLs. But I guess now even fewer will use it .


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Just a quickie on the new set up...how do you preview your post before adding to the thread. Before, you could check that pics and links had come out right before posting...or am I missing something....
> ...


Actually, Paul, it is you that is missing something here, as William later explained. The 'preview post' is there as normal when using the 'reply to this topic' option and can be found by clicking the 'more reply options' when using the quick reply option. On whose behlf is the short coming?



SEIKO7A38 said:


> luddite said:
> 
> 
> > What I'd like to know is why? What needed fixing?
> ...





SEIKO7A38 said:


> Network Error (tcp_error)
> 
> A communication error occurred: "Operation timed out" The Web Server may be down, too busy, or experiencing other problems preventing it from responding to requests. You may wish to try again at a later time.
> 
> ...


Please complete that post with the information you have omitted and *'d out, namely the name of the helpdesk you are being requested to open the ticket with along with the Proxy and Client IP addresses?. I believe that message is actually asking you to complete a helpdesk ticket with Motorola, right? Your service provider, not The Watch Forums. I would be happy to investigate your IT issues for you, on their behalf, but I doubt you could afford my rates.

Paul, I am very shocked by the tone and attitude expressed in your posts in this thread, not only are they utterly rude and disrespectful they are completely childish. If you are leaving on the premise of a software upgrade then words fail me, they really do - you're a grown man, aren't you? But if you are leaving, leave, this performance of yours is showing you up, not The Watch Forum and says more about you than it does us.

Finally, as you are so fond of saying to other forum members, me included:

:feck:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Can't all be bad....I've reached 9000 posts. :newyear:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I think the mobile version is great - definitely better than the Tapatalk one!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

luddite said:


> What I'd like to know is why?
> 
> What needed fixing?


The previous version of the forum software that The Watch Forum was running on was approaching 5 years old in age, was 2 versions out of date, and was no longer supported by the software vendor. This meant that if the forum had a catastrophic outage which we (the people supporting and running this place for free) weren't able to resolve, The Watch Forum was at risk of never being rescued or restored.

We are now fully up to date with the latest software, latest features and now have proper '3rd line' support.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

lewjamben said:


> I think the mobile version is great - definitely better than the Tapatalk one!


Yes, I'm very impressed with that too.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just got on the forum & I must say it`s looking good, well done Roy & Dave :great: :rltb:

BTW, if SEIKO7A38 has left, good riddence I`d say, IMO he was a right pain in the @rse :thumbsdown:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW, if SEIKO7A38 has left, good riddence I`d say, IMO he was a right pain in the @rse :thumbsdown:


Judging from his *Location*: and *Interests*: settings, he may well have gone. :lol:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Well I preferred the old layout... that's the one *before* the last one :drag: and didn't much like said previous one.

However - at first sight, this I like  .

Well done to all those involved & thanks for all the hard work - "Keep Calm... Carry On Tweaking"

(You've even managed to stop my pussy nipping :think: )


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

After working in computer support since 1969 in my opinion this was a relatively painless upgrade for the end users so far ( maybe not for Roy and KrispyDK).

Unfortunately there will always be some just waiting to throw their toys out of the pram. :kwasny:

An excellent job by Roy and KrispyDK !!


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm getting too grips with the new look, but I think I like it. Good work Dave and Roy :icon16:

Looking forward too seeing the tweaks and updates as I use it.


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

I like it, and I'm having no problems. :thumbsup:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Kutusov said:


> Well, I've noticed that animated .gif avatars are not working, could it be a problem with a .gif extension? You could try to resave your avatar in a JPEG format and try again...
> 
> Just checked your avatar over at TZ... it's a PNG format, whatever that is... resave it as JPEG and you'll it works k:


Thanks for trying to help - I've tried several different jpeg pics as well as my usual avatar & get the same result.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

dapper said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I've noticed that animated .gif avatars are not working, could it be a problem with a .gif extension? You could try to resave your avatar in a JPEG format and try again...
> ...


Hi Dapper,

Could you add the image to a post on here, then I can grab it and try from this end.


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

:great: on the site.

Not been on in a while and was a nice refreshing change, especially the iPhone friendly version.

Keep up the good work :mamba:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

KrispyDK said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > KrispyDK said:
> ...


So far, I've tried several different jpeg pics and Photobucket links & get the same fail. The problem is evidently at my end, I'll try again later today.

If I still have no luck, will take up your offer. Thanks for your help.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Odd. I've had a message flash up about groups but it was so quick that it had disappeared before I could read it.


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

All good from my side especially on the iphone. Sounds like it was a needed upgrade that is turning out well THANKS.


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Looks good to me.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

tcj said:


> Looks good to me.


There's a smilie for you too, terry. :fox:


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Like it, thanks Roy and Dave


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, if SEIKO7A38 has left, good riddence I`d say, IMO he was a right pain in the @rse :thumbsdown:
> ...


 Perhaps he thought that the title of this thread was Outrage at 4 p.m.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Great stuff like what I see so far.

Now I know its on the list but until the Gif thingy (technical term there) gets fixed then no more of this.

the famous Salma in the lift Gif. Having to do with a rarely known singers superb tatoos


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

tall_tim said:


> tcj said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good to me.
> ...


Hi Tim,Been trying to change avatar but haven`t had much luck yet.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Is there a button on the "New Content" page to go to the "First Unread Post" of a topic? I see there's a link to the 'last' page but that's not quite as useful.

Also - is there an increase/decrease text size setting - I know I can do it via my browser settings but that's a bit of a clat, and sometimes screws the page format.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

left hand side of the screen the little dot or star next to the topic


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

langtoftlad said:


> Is there a button on the "New Content" page to go to the "First Unread Post" of a topic? I see there's a link to the 'last' page but that's not quite as useful.


The date is a link...click it.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

tcj said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > tcj said:
> ...


That's funny, your foxy avatar was there earlier?


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

tall_tim said:


> tcj said:
> 
> 
> > tall_tim said:
> ...


That was me messing about.Back to normal now .{I think.}Cheers ....Terry


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

nothing wrong with it at all IMO well done


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> Good work guys, and the mobile site is a big improvement!
> 
> :fox: :fox: :fox: :fox:
> 
> COME ON YOU FOXES!


Hey-That`s my line.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Testing...123.

Testing image insert in 3......2.....1.....










Am I still here? :lookaround:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, thats you all right :blind:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

:thumbup: :rltb:

Liking the hockey dudes.... :nhl:


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks great to me guys, keep up the good work.


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone know how to post a pic?

Using an iPad and can't see how?!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

vinbo said:


> Anyone know how to post a pic?
> 
> Using an iPad and can't see how?!


If you're using photobucket, hover cursor over picture, and click on the 4th line of code that pops up. This will copy it, which you can then paste direct into your post. That's all you need to do.


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

tall_tim said:


> vinbo said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know how to post a pic?
> ...












Sweeeeeeet

Thanks Tim


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

*[#2001] Sorry, the server is too busy to handle your request, please try again in a moment*

That does it! Enough is enough!!! I am OUT OF HERE!!! ooh_go:


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

SharkBike said:


> *[#2001] Sorry, the server is too busy to handle your request, please try again in a moment*
> 
> That does it! Enough is enough!!! I am OUT OF HERE!!! ooh_go:


You can hide, but your nose will still run!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

:russian: :russian: :russian:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

One minor problem I've had, I switched to "mobile view" on my phone which is fine, works well but I can't see a button or icon to switch back to the regular view which I prefered and worked ok. No big deal though.

Am I missing something as usual :lol: :lol:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> One minor problem I've had, I switched to "mobile view" on my phone which is fine, works well but I can't see a button or icon to switch back to the regular view which I prefered and worked ok. No big deal though.
> 
> Am I missing something as usual :lol: :lol:


Had the same problem myself last night, I simply used the back button and put it back to normal. Thats using Firefox. Could be a browser related issue, perhaps try using a different browser and see if the option re-apears?


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

langtoftlad said:


> (You've even managed to stop my pussy nipping :think: )


Yeah and my pussy isn't licking............

* Oo-er missus.... *


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Tried going back but it didn't work, its no big deal I just prefered to use the full blown set up. To be honest this is easier and quicker all be it that you don't have access to all the functions. It would be nice to easily switch between the two views. I'm using an HTC with Android.


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Hang on ....................










woof woof

Yep pictures still load ok  whats not to like??

:ninja: :ninja: :ninja:

:tomcat:

Well it could have been in 3d sheesh!!!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorted, I just logged out, dumped the history cashe cookie thing and logged in again. Only took a couple of minutes


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Hang on.Elvis has left the building. ooh_go:


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Is it just me or is the Tinkerers corner list not quite right !!!


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Dusty said:


> Is it just me or is the Tinkerers corner list not quite right !!!


Well it's different.

The photos (avatars?) are all on the right and seem to be bigger thanthe other index pages. However, if your eyes are as old as mine it makes it a bit easier to read - just need to use the scroll bar a bit more.

Just noticed that the emoticons are greyed out even though "Enable emoticons" is ticked. Anyone know how to fix it?

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> Sorted, I just logged out, dumped the history cashe cookie thing and logged in again. Only took a couple of minutes


Forget about the native browser... it's fast but it's a mess to zoom in and out on a reply, etc. Download the full version of Opera (not the mini), you'll see it's much nicer and you'll get desktop view on all sites!

:russian: :russian:


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

DaveS said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me or is the Tinkerers corner list not quite right !!!
> ...


Mmmm I don't think that page is finished yet dont look right to me !


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Dusty said:


> DaveS said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


Somebody had tinkered with the tinkers corner index page. Re-tinkered it back to normal now...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Sorted, I just logged out, dumped the history cashe cookie thing and logged in again. Only took a couple of minutes
> ...


Cheers, I'll have a look at that later.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > DaveS said:
> ...


WOW that was fast :thumbup:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Still got no text editor showing for my messages also no option in my profile,settings. Is it to do with using an ipad. Can't get to the pc at the minute??


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

*Animated GIF profile image is now fixed - I think. They will need to be re-uploaded to your profile.*

Can someone have a go please??


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It's working Dave!! :russian: :russian:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

:moil:


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > DaveS said:
> ...


You little tinkerer Dave :drag:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> :moil:


Hey, I was trying another one and I can't upload it... is there a format or a size limit like it used to be?


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

When you say can't upload it - does it give you an error? What is it you're trying to upload?


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

The current file types allowed for profile pictures are: gif, jpg, jpeg, png or you can link to a URL (photobucket, etc)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> When you say can't upload it - does it give you an error? What is it you're trying to upload?


It was working but now it's not... if I try to upload it from the HD, it says "Failed to set a new photo". From an URL it just shows an error blank red square...

I was trying to upload this:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Sounds like the 'Dapper syndrome' - having a look now. Probably a permissions thing on the server...


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Dave - animated gifs now work - thanks mate!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It was working fine 5 minutes ago.... now I can't even upload that smiley from my first try... so you did something right but it must have reverted to the way it was before... or something :think:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Try again...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It works now again with this one but not the owl... let me see if it has some kind of protection thing... I'm also not familiar with photobucket so I'll have a look to see if it might be something on my end...


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

I can't get it to load a gif and now it won't take the jpeg I had earlier. get a failed to set photo message.

and the editor works fine on my PC so must be to do with the ipad.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Uppps!!! Spoke too soon... doesn't work again?? :this:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

alright, on it now.


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

All looks fine and dandy to me - like the larger text size, good for four eyes like me!

And if it sorts the wheat from the chaff and we lose a few "specialist" members, so much the better!

:derisive:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

r00barb said:


> All looks fine and dandy to me - like the larger text size, good for four eyes like me!
> 
> And if it sorts the wheat from the chaff and we lose a few "specialist" members, so much the better!
> 
> :derisive:


Like it! It's like forum Darwinism.


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

KrispyDK said:


> r00barb said:
> 
> 
> > All looks fine and dandy to me - like the larger text size, good for four eyes like me!
> ...


Ha! But seriously being an IT bod myself i can really appreciate all this extra, unpaid, out of hours work you and Roy are doing for the forum - im not a huge contributer but am an avid reader and frequent here most days.

Many thanks and keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok Dave, I've been experimenting and I think there is a size limit to the GIF you can upload... my guess is 100KB. Could this be right?

BTW, wouldn't this be a new cool avatar?










:lol:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I think you're spot on...just having a play with it now.

When I've finished that I'll have a look at the file size limit!

:lol:


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

I am well happy with it and I have finally got it running on my mobile cor blimey I will never be off here now !


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

*Profile image size limit is 1mb for all file types (or 1024kb). This is more than enough for a small image. Please consider resizing any large images before uploading as a profile photo.*

Try again Renato...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, the pictures upload now but I have no animation... it gets stuck on the first frame!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Hmmmm


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Okay, I have cracked it.

There is an image dimensions limit too. I have now set this to 500 pixels by 500 pixels. If your gif falls within those dimensions it will animate. If it is over those dimensions it won't


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Aha! It works now!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

:jerry:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Going OT, but every time I look at the title of this thread I see "Outrage At 4Pm". :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Going OT, but every time I look at the title of this thread I see "Outrage At 4Pm". :lol:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


You must be seeing things. The outrage was at about 8:43pm. Thankfully it was over in a squirt.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, now I need to decide if I go with a new GIF or keep my ol'owl... this new one is great in a big format but as an avatar is kind of ooh:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

gaz64 said:


> left hand side of the screen the little dot or star next to the topic


Ta :thumbup: .


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

langtoftlad said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > left hand side of the screen the little dot or star next to the topic
> ...


Yes, well spotted Gaz.

The stars and dots both take you to the first unread post in the topic. A star means that you have posted in that topic.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Kitty back to his cute & loveable self too :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

There!! My upgraded self :yu:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

She' s back


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Praise the Lord!!! Oh Salma, Salma.... :smiley-faces-85: ...these new smileys also raise the bar quite a bit for this forum :sport:


----------



## Callum (Nov 1, 2011)

So many owls and cats....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Callum said:


> So many owls and cats....


...and Salma :icon19:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Better than owls! I just can't look away from Hypno-Heino.










Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Better than owls! I just can't look away from Hypno-Heino.


Ah, but I can get you an hypnotic owl too!










:russian: :russian:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Obey Hypno Toad! 






Later,

William

P.S. - I command you to watch the entire video. :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

:drag:

ALL GLORY TO THE HYPNOTOAD!


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

You guys are totally crazy. I love the pictures and all the comments. I also love the new look and I'm well known at work for not always appreciating change. (Maybe 46 years with the same company really is too long.)

Shame about SEIKO7A38, in a way, as like so many others, I liked his pictures and the occasional word or two of helpfulness. It's just a shame he had to serve it up with so much sarcasm and rudeness. Comments like "For your sake I hope this isn't the one you've bought". Totally out of order but I think he got "Good" confused with "God" recently.

Just my two pence worth. Great work guys on the new Forum. Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> Obey Hypno Toad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK I watched it for 10 hours, so what happens now? All I'm getting is toad voices in my head telling me to seek out Canadians and inflict physical pain


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Is there any way to loop Hypnotoad? 10 hours seems like such a short time....


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Looks fine to me, and nice to see we've now got a fox smiley, :fox:


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

This is supposed to be a serious discussion about the improvements or otherwise of this forum and you st... ALL GLORY TO THE HYPNOTOAD!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I've just figured out how to PM someone without having to go to their profile page! Mighty cleaver of me :smartass:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Well, I've just figured out how to PM someone without having to go to their profile page! Mighty cleaver of me :smartass:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

tall_tim said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I've just figured out how to PM someone without having to go to their profile page! Mighty cleaver of me :smartass:


 :bag:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Any one know how to increase the number of topics per page. Checked settings but can't see it.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Ignore me as I've just seen the load more topics button. Liking this more and more.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Another brilliant feature that I've just seen while composing a post in another thread, is an alert that another post has been added since I started writing. This means that I can check out the latest post, and see if it affects what I am writing, before posting and then having to do an edit. Fabbo! :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Whilst I find the new smileys very funny...and I can't wait to use the







one (though in Seiko7A38's case it may be justified)...can we have the most commonly used ones put into the bar immediately under the post, so we don't have to search through the full list...I'm talking 'thumbsup', 'LOL', 'ROLF2', 'not worthy' etc. Perhaps other members may like to suggest others...Mel will want 'weed' and 'old man' :lol:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Seems the '[email protected]' smiley is being edited out on posting :dots:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Seems the '[email protected]' smiley is being edited out on posting :dots:


Probably because :smiley-faces-85: is (almost) always better than







?...

Yep, doesn't work... :velho:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Seems the '[email protected]' smiley is being edited out on posting :dots:
> ...


Yeah...but sometimes you just gotta! :lol:


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm curious about the Russian content of the smileys. The Vinnie Pooh character and the piglet is from the Russian version of the cartoon...






ooh_go: ig_ball: ooh_door: :fans: ooh_birth_day: :shablon_03:

:shablon_04: :spartak: ooh_lol: :dinamo:

and there are many Russian language smileys.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

...eat the wizard. I'm sure that was what you meant


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

MerlinShepherd said:


> and there are many Russian language smileys.


You forgot the best one Merlin!! :russian: :russian: :russian: :russian: :russian:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

While I'm thinking about it...would it be possible to arrange the smilies in the 'show all' list into alphabetical order from top to bottom? For instance...I found 'acute' :acute: in amongs't the 'R's.

PS... Not a whinge, just an observation...now where's that thumbs up icon...Oh yes in amongs't the random top twenty or so... :thumbsup: ...... :lol:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I've been looking for a cute R's for years, where did you say you found it??


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm liking it a lot.

I like the Facebook and Twitter links at the bottom of every topic. could be useful if your selling something, just click the link to share the sale with your friends.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

KrispyDK said:


> I've been looking for a cute R's for years, where did you say you found it??


Touche, Dave! (and I would have put an accent over the 'e', but I don't know where to find it!) :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> > I've been looking for a cute R's for years, where did you say you found it??
> ...


Do what I do, type it into Google and copy and paste the right one. I do it for Geneve all the time. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > KrispyDK said:
> ...


Dear oh dear!

See that 'Alt Gr' key to the right of your space bar...hold that down and press e. Ã©. seÃ©?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

KrispyDK said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Roger the Dodger said:
> ...


Would that work on William's Canadian keyboard?? :huh:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


Good point! It might if it's the Canadian French layout http://en.wikipedia....layout#Canadian

I never realised being a Canadian was so complicated!!!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


It doesn't seem to. :huh:

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

KrispyDK said:


> I never realised being a Canadian was so complicated!!!


Oui. :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I just tried the Alt Gr key, and due to never, ever being used, and probably surrounded by an accumulation of years of spilt coffee, dust and 'wallpaper paste' (Who me?...I never go on those ..Ahem.. adult sites) it stuck down. I had to prise it back up with a toothpick.............. :lol:

Was that too much information?.........I'll get me coat!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

What on Earth are you guys talking about? I don't know about an US keyboard layout but the ones in the UK I've used have all the accents you'll need... it's a key probably in the area of the Return key... you press it and then the vowel you need...


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I just tried the Alt Gr key, and due to never, ever being used, and probably surrounded by an accumulation of years of spilt coffee, dust and 'wallpaper paste' (Who me?...I never go on those ..Ahem.. adult sites) it stuck down. I had to prise it back up with a toothpick.............. :lol:
> 
> Was that too much information?.........I'll get me coat!


For a minute there I thought you said 'goat'!! Now that would have been too much information!

:lol:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

KrispyDK said:


> See that 'Alt Gr' key to the right of your space bar...hold that down and press e. Ã©. seÃ©?


Ah yÃ©s...just triÃ©d it again this morning...works a trÃ©at. :lol:


----------



## new2the7A38 (Oct 6, 2010)

Sheeze...where have I been. Just sifted through all of the pages to get an idea what's been going on.

Problems....solutions....drama....whew!!

BTW...I'm getting use to the new forum style.....all will be ok.

Oh....and did I miss the football emoticons?

:sweatdrop:


----------

